# for those who want all clad without the price



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

emirilware







dh got me these for christmas.... it came in the mail this morning and he gave it to me early. they are awesome! theyre made by all clad and have the lifetime warrenty too. theyre heavy, but too bad, and have a copper core. i havent cooked with them yet, cuz i just got them, but im very excited to use them


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Yay for you! New pots are fun.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Those look nice! I worked part time at Macy's for a while and lusted after the All Clad. Let us know how they cook! I might have to get those pans!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a question:

I cook on only cast iron and enameled cast iron. I own nothing stainless steel. I was cooking on a friend's set of cast iron (cheaper brand and type than All-Clad) and though I was cooking with low-heat, I burned the he11 out of that skillet. It was basically a skillet but I couldn't use it as such. I couldn't get the cooked on grease off of it no matter how long I soaked it.

When I cooked on another friends set of All-Clad, I didnt have that problem at all.

So the question is, are there brands that mimic the quality of All-Clad w/o the heavy price? Or is it a classic case of 'you get what you pay for'? I have a set of Le Cruset and not in the mood to buy more high priced cookware!


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 

So the question is, are there brands that mimic the quality of All-Clad w/o the heavy price? Or is it a classic case of 'you get what you pay for'? I have a set of Le Cruset and not in the mood to buy more high priced cookware!

There probably are brands that mimic All Clad for a lower price, but it is bascially true in cookware that you get what you pay for. Anything cheap is likely to be thin and/or made of inferior cooking materials. There are some mid-price range brands that are good, however. If you have lots of LeCruset, the big difference you will notice with an All Clad type pan is the heat holding quality, and to a lesser extent, the heat distribution. All Clad heats *very* evenly (Le Cruset is good in this area too, but not so much at lower heat levels.) Iron holds heat much longer, which is great (or neutral) for many things, but more delicate dishes -- such as cream sauces -- benefit from a pan that is more responsive to heat changes. Whether or not you need a stainless and aluminum(or copper) pan in addition to your Le Cruset really depends on what kinds of things you cook.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties* 
There probably are brands that mimic All Clad for a lower price, but it is bascially true in cookware that you get what you pay for. Anything cheap is likely to be thin and/or made of inferior cooking materials. There are some mid-price range brands that are good, however. If you have lots of LeCruset, the big difference you will notice with an All Clad type pan is the heat holding quality, and to a lesser extent, the heat distribution. All Clad heats *very* evenly (Le Cruset is good in this area too, but not so much at lower heat levels.) Iron holds heat much longer, which is great (or neutral) for many things, but more delicate dishes -- such as cream sauces -- benefit from a pan that is more responsive to heat changes. Whether or not you need a stainless and aluminum(or copper) pan in addition to your Le Cruset really depends on what kinds of things you cook.









Yes, I'm looking to do some things a bit more delicate. A Le Cruset on top of a Thermador Pro stove isn't exactly cream sauce friendly







though I could work with it provided I watch it like a hawk. Something that would be good for crepes, etc and not as heavy as a cast iron. I COULD make crapes in cast iron, but the sides are pretty square as opposed to round like most stainless steel pans.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

does emerilware have a glued on bottom? i was looking at an emerilware box, and it seemed like it has one of those separate bottoms that are glued on. if so, watch that it doesn't get heated up empty, because if it gets too hot the glue may separate.

i have to agree, when i cook w/ pans other than allclad i immediately know the difference. but i hear the emerilware is a great substitute if you don't want to shell out the cash.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I really don't want to discourage you with your exciting new set of pans, but I wanted to post this for anyone else who might be reading and considering Emerilware.

Regular AllClad has an AMAZING return policy. No receipts needed, just take any pan with any troubles back to any store that sells AllClad, and they will give you a new one. That's particularly important if you buy their nonstick (which I know many of you here wouldn't buy, but thought I'd say it anyway) since all nonstick gets weird after a few years. Williams Sonoma is particularly great for that. My inlaws were using nonstick spray on their nonstick pan, and it made the pan turn a little brown. The brown just washes off with baking soda, but they didn't know that. They exchanged their pan two times before they learned about the baking soda.

I have some regular AllClad and I LOVE it.

The Emerilware does not have much of any warranty, and that worries me.

Sorry!
Aven


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

This is good to know about All-Clad because even if the Emerilware is much cheaper (say for example...$20 a pan) thats $20 too much if something happens to it after the store's return policy runs out - usually 30 days. So if that's the case, try to get as much use of it before the return policy ends to see if it's a good product.

I also wanted to add that even though I dont know Emeril brand of cookware, a lot of the celebrity brands of _anything_ in my past experience has been of a lesser quality. Thats something else to keep in mind.

With that said, I'm interested to hear a review.


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Emerilware is made by All Clad. It comes with a lifetime warranty. I have a set and I love them. They heat very evenly and seem to be identical to the regular All-Clad pans.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

we have the Wolfgang Puck series, not sure if it's All Clad, I should check..


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharondio* 
Emerilware is made by All Clad. It comes with a lifetime warranty. I have a set and I love them. They heat very evenly and seem to be identical to the regular All-Clad pans.

yep, thats what i was going to say again.... the reason i told dh i wanted the emerilware, is that is is made by all clad, and it has the lifetime warrenty, for less than a quarter of the price....

as for how they cook, im still getting used to cooking with stainless, ive had nonstick forever, but they cook well and heat evenly


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

im really loving these pans.... its hard to get used to the differences of cooking on stainless, but we're getting there....

i HIGHLY reccomend these if you want allclad, but dont have a ton of money to spend


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

I would think that they are a good set of pans. They may be made by All Clad but they seem to have a lot of different features than the Regular All Clad like the glass lids on the Emerilware, they are stainless steel on All-Clad the the handles look totally different too. I am sure they will use higher grade of metal on the All-Clad versus the Emerilware. All Clad also has a "economy line" of pans that are affordable. I saw them and was about the flip my lid because I had just bought the 12 cup Stock Pot for over $300 and then I see the 20 cup stock pot for under a hundred bucks. The cheaper one is made in China, the more expensive in made in the U.S. and they are using different grades and rivets on the pots so this is my guess of what they are doing with the Emerilware.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I have a question:

I cook on only cast iron and enameled cast iron. I own nothing stainless steel. I was cooking on a friend's set of cast iron (cheaper brand and type than All-Clad) and though I was cooking with low-heat, I burned the he11 out of that skillet. It was basically a skillet but I couldn't use it as such. I couldn't get the cooked on grease off of it no matter how long I soaked it.

When I cooked on another friends set of All-Clad, I didnt have that problem at all.

So the question is, are there brands that mimic the quality of All-Clad w/o the heavy price? Or is it a classic case of 'you get what you pay for'? I have a set of Le Cruset and not in the mood to buy more high priced cookware!

I have cooked pancakes and hash browns with my All Clad 12 inch pan and I let it overheat and got grease baked on the rim of it too and I had a hell of a time getting it off so it does happen to the All Clad.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I always see a lot of Le Crueset & All-Clad at TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods - anything wrong with buying them there?


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

I think one of the big differences is that regular all clad has an aluminum core that usually goes throughout the pan, whereas cheaper versions of cookware have it only go part of the way, or only the bottom, or use copper, and it might only be on the bottom, not encased in aluminum. I highly recommend cooksillustrated.com for their cookware reviews


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

discount stores are great places to find all clad. from what i understand, if you buy a piece that is damaged, you can get a new one, even if it is from tjmaxx or whatever.

and cooksillustrated.com is a great place for cookware reviews, all clad often comes in first, but not always, and they have good alternative suggestions too...


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I love good pots and pans! My only big pre-baby investment was a full set of All Clad. I love them and they are in perfect shape even though that baby is now four!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
I always see a lot of Le Crueset & All-Clad at TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods - anything wrong with buying them there?

afaik, these stores only carry seconds of Le Creuset and if you buy that, you will have no warranty on it.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on your new pans


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I was glancing at an older Consumer Reports mag yesterday and it had a comparison on cookware. I think the Emeril rated higher than the All-Clad. Granted the values they set for their ratings aren't always in line with my own but it might be worth checking out if you're in the market for new cookware.


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

I always see a lot of Le Crueset & All-Clad at TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods - anything wrong with buying them there?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valeria_vi* 
afaik, these stores only carry seconds of Le Creuset and if you buy that, you will have no warranty on it.

I just wanted to add that I was looking at some Le Creuset at Macys today, and it said in the paper work that it was NOT the original Le Cruset. I was amazed at the price and almost purchased it, and when you looked at the fine print, they are not the same







. You really do get what you pay for.


----------

